# T Slot On Compound Rest



## chevydyl (Jun 26, 2013)

can someone please give me the dimensions of the T Slot in the compound rest, I just ordered a wedge type BXA knockoff from SHARS
thanks in advance to anyone who can help. Reason I don't measure it myself is I am at work still and wont be back home to be reunited(lol) with my lathe, sucks working outta town for a week at a time I cant do any work after work haha


----------



## Codered741 (Jun 26, 2013)

T-Slots are different sizes for different lathes.  You will need to tell us what type of lathe you have, then we might be able to help you.  

-Cody


----------



## chevydyl (Jun 26, 2013)

Atlas 12" quick change underneath drive on a cabinet


----------



## Codered741 (Jun 26, 2013)

A quick Internet search shows that the t-slot opening width is 5/8". If I am not mistaken, the BXA holders have a 5/8" bolt to secure them to the compound. To me that doesn't leave a lot of room for a thread. You might be better off using an AXA post, with its 9/16" bolt. 

I have a heavy 10, and was going to buy a BXA, and was told that it was too large for the lathe. After ordering the AXA, and fitting it to the lathe, that recommendation was correct. Any larger would be too large. 

Couldn't find any other dimensions on the t-slot, hopefully on of the atlas owners here can measure theirs for you! 
-Cody


----------



## chevydyl (Jun 26, 2013)

Well that sucks I already ordered the BXA so I guess that means I will either turn the bolt where it goes through the t slot or I will have to massage the opening. It was recommended to me to get either a AXA or a BXA post and I figured I'd go with the BXA for a little more strength I will be sure and post the end results


----------



## Codered741 (Jun 26, 2013)

You might also run into trouble with tool height with the BXA. You may have to modify the tool holders, or your tools to make them fit, especially with larger tools. 

-Cody


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 26, 2013)

I would call shars and see if it shipped yet. Then you could change the order.


----------



## chevydyl (Jun 26, 2013)

There's a post on here about the installation of a BXA on a craftsman 12" and it didn say anything of height issues using the larger BXA post hopefully your wrong 
heres the link to the post about installing a BXA onto a craftsman 12x24
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...as-Craftsman-Lathe?highlight=installing+phase

and BTW Tubalcain uses an Aloris size B QCTP on his atlas..............     ..........hmmm I don't think there will be any problems but thanks for your concern, kinda got me goin all day after reading that stuff, then I searched and found the link above and was watching some videos and heard Tubalcain say that his Aloris was a B size kind of a relief to hear that


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 27, 2013)

If you can change your order to the AXA, I would also recommend it.  I have a 3996 with a Yuasa 100 Series (same size as AXA) and it has worked fine for 32 years.  Anything larger would be in the way.  You can probably buy the half dozen additional turning and/or turning/boring holders (that you are going to wish that you had) for the difference in cost.  The other specialty number holders you will seldom if ever need a second one of.  But you can't have too many of the turning or turning/boring.

Robert D.


----------



## GK1918 (Jun 27, 2013)

Im may wrong, but most listings advertised are up to 12" calls for AXA "100 series.  And then the plate for the tee slot has to be tweeked some.  I think the plate is machined larger so it fits all compounds. I think if it were made to be specific to a lathe it would add to more confusion. I had to tweek
mine on a shaper for a S.Bend.


----------



## chevydyl (Jun 27, 2013)

the ad for the post I bought says for 10-15" lathes, and the AXA goes up to 12" I don't think I will run in to any trouble, hopefully not dammit lol its such a pain to live in Alaska sometimes, you cant buy anything locally and by the time you can ship something back you may be outta time for the return window, plus itll cost you an arm and a leg


----------

